# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 061B3825950DC08C3B7EFAF069DD9757 [not-a-virus:AdWare.MSIL.PennyBee.b, not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoin=
 > Miner.pts]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 061B3825950DC08C3B7EFAF069DD9757 
Размер в байтах: 87698301

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Тимофей211

*ПОМОГИТЕ!*
У меня появились опять вирусы от программы dcore.exe, как я думаю он регенерирует их,
Касперский удаляет их, но всё тоже самое
Троянский конь Trojan.MSIL.BitMiner.abv (программа start)
и 
not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.Bit.CoinMiner.hc (программа start)
Всё это находиться в 
c:\Appdata\local\tepm\фалй постоянно другой\dcore.exe
c:\Appdata\local\tepm\фалй постоянно другой\x86\c1.exe/UPX 
c:\Appdata\local\tepm\фалй постоянно другой\x86\m1.exe
c:\Appdata\local\tepm\фалй постоянно другой\x64\m1.exe
и таких немало
Переустанавливал виндовс и файлов не было, но вскоре я его опять подцепил
А переустановил потому что решения проблемы не нашёл

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:57, в том числе:
 безопасные:34
 вредоносные:3
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## Тимофей211

Мне нужно удалить или как то уничтожить dcore.exe и другие программы которые заражают компьютер

Помогите решить проблему

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:57, в том числе:
 безопасные:46
 вредоносные:4
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

